# Milan short term accomodation



## msralmjs (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello

I'm helping my girlfriend look for accomodation for september and october, whilst she studies at the business school in Milan. Currently, we have found no short term lets, or flatshares.

Does anybody know of any websites or guides that might help?

Thanks


----------



## amy4565 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Advice*

I think you should contact some local people of Milan or if you have any friend there.
You can also check this site too.

Holiday Cottages Learn Holiday Cottages Scotland


----------

